# [Gelöst] Internet-LAN Verbindung instabil - Router war schuld



## jumpel (25. November 2015)

*[Gelöst] Internet-LAN Verbindung instabil - Router war schuld*

Hallo zusammen,
nach dem Wechsel auf einen neuen PC, ist meine Internetverbindung nicht mehr stabil.
Ich gehe über eine Fritz Box über LAN online und denke, die LAN Verbindung ist auf dem neuen PC nicht richtig eingestellt. Hab das Kabel eben nur eingesteckt, "Heimnetzwerk" gewählt und gut ist.

Hänge ich meinen Laptop über das gleiche LAN Kabel dran, wird die Verbindung als "Ethernet Verbindung an FritzBox XY" bezeichnet und sie läuft stabil. Da steck ich auch einfach das Kabel an und gut is.

An meinem Haupt-PC wird sie lediglich als "LAN-Verbindung Netzwerk" bezeichnet. 
Diese bricht sporasich immer wieder ab (rotes X in der Taskleiste) und stellt sich dann nach wenigen Sekunden wieder selbstständig her.


Weis dazu jemand Rat?
Danke & liebe Grüße :}


*Lösung in meinem Fall:*
Meine FritzBox 7312 hat sich scheinbar nicht mit den Stromsparmodi des Intel LAN Chips vertragen. Jetzt verwende ich seit rund einer Woche eine 7170 und es funktioniert alles wie es soll. Hier kann ich noch dazu in der Benutzeroberfläche der Box die LAN Buchsen auf "immer aktiv" schalten.


----------



## taks (25. November 2015)

*AW: Internet-LAN Verbindung instabil*

Aktuelle LAN-Treiber installiert?


----------



## aloha84 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Internet-LAN Verbindung instabil*

rotes X = keine Verbindung Hardwareseitig (Kabel, NW-Karten-Problem)
gelbes Ausrufezeichen = IP-Adress-Problem, fehlenderDNS, fehlendes gateway etc.pp


----------



## jumpel (25. November 2015)

*AW: Internet-LAN Verbindung instabil*

Hallo ihr zwei!
LAN Treiber: ja
Kabel: Ist definitiv in Ordnung (Laptop und anderer PC laufen tadellos)

Das Mainboard war das einzige der neuen Teile die nicht versiegelt bei mir ankamen. Denkt ihr der Fehler könnte am bzw. "auf" dem Mainboard liegen?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. November 2015)

*AW: Internet-LAN Verbindung instabil*

Also ich frage mich, was alle immer mit den lan-treibern wollen. Wenn ein gängiger lan-chip verbaut ist hat windows einen passenden treiber und wenn der wiederum nicht funzt, ist wirklich was im eimer!  Was für eine fritzbox hast du eigentlich und was für ein kabel wird verwendet?   Wenn es nur ein billiges kabel ist was bei irgendeinem gerät bei lag, dann besorg mal ein cat.6 kabel. (ist egal welches) Manche onboard lan-controller kommen mit den billigen cat.5 bzw. cat.5e dingern nicht klar, wenn gbit übertragen werden soll. Evt. könntest du auch testweise deinen onboard-controller auf 100 mbit zwingen (im treiber) um zu testen, ob es dann geht.


----------



## jumpel (25. November 2015)

*AW: Internet-LAN Verbindung instabil*

Ich benutze ein cat.6 Kabel. Das Kabel habe ich seit über 2 Jahren im Einsatz, eben zuvor bei meinem alten PC und jetzt an dem neuen Skylake.
Die Fritz Box ist eine 7312 von Anfang 2014.
Der Netzwerk Adapter heisst Intel(R) Ethernet Connection (2) I219-V.
Hab hier auch grade ein paar Diagnosetests über den Treiber laufen lassen, wobei überall "Keine Fehler festgestellt" wurden. Bei FIFO-Status "unbekannt"

Die Geschwindigkeit hab ich auf 100Mbit/s gestellt.


----------



## taks (26. November 2015)

*AW: Internet-LAN Verbindung instabil*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also ich frage mich, was alle immer mit den lan-treibern wollen. Wenn ein gängiger lan-chip verbaut ist hat windows einen passenden treiber und wenn der wiederum nicht funzt, ist wirklich was im eimer!



Und von wo weisst du was für ein Chip verbaut ist? 

@topic
Du hast nicht zufällig noch einen alten Router oder Switch rumliegen wo du den PC einstecken kannst um zu testen ob da die Verbindung auch Unterbricht?
Also einfach was um zwischen die Fritzbox und den PC zu klemmen (wenss ein Router ist DHCP ausschalten und IP vom Router umkonfigurieren!)?


----------



## jumpel (26. November 2015)

*AW: Internet-LAN Verbindung instabil*

ne taks, hab ich leider nicht.
Aber ich denke, wenn ich Laptop und alten Zweit-PC ranhängen kann und dann stundenlang kein Fehler auftritt, direkt im Anschluss beim neuen PC aber schon wieder, kanns nicht an Kabel oder Router liegen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. November 2015)

*AW: Internet-LAN Verbindung instabil*



jumpel schrieb:


> IDer Netzwerk Adapter heisst Intel(R) Ethernet Connection (2) I219-V.


Oha... Durchsuche mal windows-update nach einem treiber und wenn er nix  aktuelleres findet, dann putze erstmal den derzeit installierten treiber  von der platte und versuche es erneut.
Intel ist zwar gut darin hardware zu produzieren, die treiberseitige unterstützung ist dafür aber um so schlechter.



taks schrieb:


> Und von wo weisst du was für ein Chip verbaut ist?


Das wird z.b. in den mainboard-spezifikationen angegeben. Wenn die hardware windows bekannt ist, dann erfährt man das ggf. auch aus dem gerätemanager. 
Das reicht dann zumindest, um einen treiber dazu zu finden bzw. windows installiert ja von alleine einen, wenn vorhanden. Manuell muß man aber eigentlich nur installieren, wenn man eher etwas exotisches wie broadcom oder marvell auf dem board hat.


----------



## taks (27. November 2015)

*AW: Internet-LAN Verbindung instabil*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das wird z.b. in den mainboard-spezifikationen angegeben. Wenn die hardware windows bekannt ist, dann erfährt man das ggf. auch aus dem gerätemanager.
> Das reicht dann zumindest, um einen treiber dazu zu finden bzw. windows installiert ja von alleine einen, wenn vorhanden. Manuell muß man aber eigentlich nur installieren, wenn man eher etwas exotisches wie broadcom oder marvell auf dem board hat.



Ich meinte auf den Thread bezogen 

_edit: Hast du auf der Fritzbox den "Eco-Mode" für die Lan-Schnittstellen deaktiviert?_


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. November 2015)

*AW: Internet-LAN Verbindung instabil*



taks schrieb:


> Ich meinte auf den Thread bezogen


Also gefühlt haben 90% der boards einen realtek-chip für`s lan.  
Das der TE nun intel-lan auf dem board hat kann ja keiner ahnen zumal das nicht so häufig anzutreffen ist.


----------



## jumpel (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Internet-LAN Verbindung instabil*

Moin Leute,
danke bis hier her.
Hab heute ein neues Board bekommen und eingebaut - gleiches Problem. Scheinbar liegt es an dem Intel Chip, hab im reddit was dazu gefunden. Das Problem existiert scheinbar seit 2011
Was bleibt mir jetzt noch übrig?
Auf nen neuen Treiber warten?
Asus fragen ob sie mir ne Netzwerkkarte spendieren?


----------



## jumpel (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Gelöst] Internet-LAN Verbindung instabil - Router war schuld*

Lösung des Problems siehe Post #1


----------

